# William Twisse on Leviticus 26, Deuteronomy 28, and the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 7, 2020)

... Now in dispensing the performance of the Covenant of works, the Lord punisheth and rewardeth the creature according to the condition of obedience or disobedience performed by it, as it is at large described, _Levit._ 26; _Deut._ 28. and therefore surely he decreed to carry such works of his providence upon the same conditions. ...

For more, see William Twisse on Leviticus 26, Deuteronomy 28, and the covenant of works.


----------

